# Deroy (recessive red almond)



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I was wondering what would be the best mating to mate to a deroy colored bird to get more good colored deroy birds?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Remember, almond is a sex linked gene, so the mating results for a DeRoy cock would be different from that of a DeRoy hen.

For a DeRoy hen the best mating would be to recessive red cock, this should give you 100% DeRoy cocks and 100% recessive red hens.

For a DeRoy cock the mating to a recessive red hen would give, 50% DeRoy cocks, 50% DeRoy hens, 50% recessive red cocks and 50% recessive red hens, while not doubling the almond factor causing defects in the homozygotes (which would have happened if the DeRoy cock were mated to a DeRoy hen).

Otherwise you could mate DeRoy hen to a blue cock carrying recessive red (homozygous T-pattern and kite bronze if possible), this should give you 50% DeRoy cocks, 50% Almond (blue [T-pattern, kite bronze] carrying recessive red) cocks, 50% Recessive red hens and 50% blue carrying recessive red hens. The quality of the almonds produced in this mating on the T-pattern and kite genes, and on the almond standard for the breed, similarly a DeRoy cock could be mated to a T-Pattern Kite Bronze Blue hen carrying recessive red with 25% DeRoy, 25%Almond, 25% Recessive red and 25% blue offspring (half cocks half hens).

I am not sure whether Kite or T-Pattern (hidden by recessive red) will make a difference to the intensity of DeRoy coloration, but I assume that any good colored recessive red would produce good colored DeRoys. I am sure someone with more experience with DeRoy breeding will come along shortly.

This article by Dr. Axel Sell might also be of use.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello Rudolph,

With a sex link pairing with an Almond hen all the cocks are almonds and the other colours hens. Are DeRoy young, cocks or hens? I bred a recessive red cock with an almond hen this season (first season) and raised two almond cocks, a red hen, two kite hens and two DeRoys. I can't be sure but the DeRoys are a bigger bird than the hens and starting to behave like cocks? If I didn't know about their parents I would call them for cocks.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

John-
In your case, yes, the Deroys will be cocks. Deroy is just almond with two copies of recessive red........so Deroys do have the almond gene. In your case they got the almond gene from the mother and will be cocks.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank You, John


----------



## BeemanT (5 mo ago)

Woodnative said:


> John-
> In your case, yes, the Deroys will be cocks. Deroy is just almond with two copies of recessive red........so Deroys do have the almond gene. In your case they got the almond gene from the mother and will be cocks.


----------



## BeemanT (5 mo ago)

If I mate two Deroys, would I run into the same genetic issues as mating two Almonds?


----------

